# Gaming Laptop 50K-60K range



## gaming_noob (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking for a gaming laptop

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
50K - 60K

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
14" to 15" preferred

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No special preference

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
The laptop should serve three main purposes.
1. Gaming laptop (should play most recent FPS in good settings and also should work for games to be released in the next 1-2 years in medium settings)
2. Entertainment centre: Good display and speakers for watching movies and listening to music.
3. Should act as a desktop replacement (not the screen size) but most of the desktop functions should be taken care of.

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
Full HD screen resolution (primarily games and movies should look good)

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
I could get govt. employee discount (eg. dell). Do consider this also in suggestions. I am open to online as well as local purchase.


----------



## Tajinder Walia (Jul 15, 2012)

I can only think of one: The Samsung Series 5 550P
Check the thread outside.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 16, 2012)

Samsung 550P is a very good option for you and it is highly recommended.


----------



## gaming_noob (Jul 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung 550P is a very good option for you and it is highly recommended.



Thanks . I could not find details of this laptop on samsung site. However, I found it on flipkart selling at 60000 rs. 

Could you please throw some light on Dell Inspiron 15r special edition. How does it perform as per my requirements. With Dell, I can avail Government employee discount of 5% and the cost comes to around 55K (incl. taxes).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sakii (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ will suggest u to visit 2 threads viz 1 for Dell 15R Special edition & 2nd for SAMSUNG NP550P. U will get a overall picture of it.


----------



## sanjoy.bose (Jul 16, 2012)

^ the thread is itself here, read posts and you will know everything about it...


----------



## gaming_noob (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.. After going through the threads, I have more or less made up my mind on Samsung 550P...It looks like a beast at those prices....

Are there any other options that I should look into before getting Sammy??


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting to know your options better.: Best Laptops under Rs 50000 hit the link to compare the best laptops in this price category..as someone already said though samsung series 5 is the best
Getting to know your options better.: Nvidia 650m vs 640m vs 630m vs 540m vs ATI 6770m vs 7670m vs 7730m vs Intel 4000
this to compare all the mobile gpus available in present laptops


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

Samsung 550P with i7 costs 57k in local market.


----------

